

Tech Billionaire Compares Self to Jews under the Nazis - elaineo
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-onepercenter-20140125,0,2424935.story

======
techmatters
This is just Godwin's Law played out.

------
msie
Wow. So crazy. Such arrogance.

